# Don't wear your GOPRO on your helmet



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry, I know this is not Snowboard related, Mods please move if you see fit… but damn, this sucked! 

? Som å svømme i et fiskegarn - Veko - NRK


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

AIRider said:


> Sorry, I know this is not Snowboard related, Mods please move if you see fit… but damn, this sucked!
> 
> ? Som å svømme i et fiskegarn - Veko - NRK


Holy fucking shit that dude was lucky. He had emergency parachutes!!! Crazy.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

time for teletubbies


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Pink helmet wearing dumbass!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Two college buds of mine were avid skydivers (while in college). They said that 90% of the deaths/accidents/injuries are a result of people trying tricks or fancy maneuvers (usually too close to the ground to recover).

That guy did get lucky.... that reserve chute sure did take its own sweet time to open, though.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Man, he had what, 5 seconds to spare when that chute finally caught air? Too close for comfort.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

boom


----------



## SeanYaho (Oct 23, 2011)

Lucky guy! Oh well I don't think the ropes on my snowboard will get caught in my go pro camera. =P


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Holy crap. That was unreal. I can't believe it didn't take his head off. Well, at least you know GoPro mounts are sturdy as heck...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Holy shit. Nice avatar


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Holy shit. Nice avatar


I have never gone out of my way to say anything, but are you serious? 

That is one of the most disgusting things I have ever seen. Every time I see it I cringe. What sane man would find that attractive is beyond me...


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> I have never gone out of my way to say anything, but are you serious?
> 
> That is one of the most disgusting things I have ever seen. Every time I see it I cringe. What sane man would find that attractive is beyond me...


I agree, kinda looks like some hard ass barbie dolls tittays to me.




At any rate, and even though the vid is not about snowboarding- I have seen more than a few people who have mounted go pros on their helmets like that which have been destroyed by tree branches.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

While the cam obviously complicated his problems, you could clearly see him stall out his chute and lose control going into a flat spin. I doubt he would have recovered either way. The helmet cam just gives another angle to view his stupidily risky stunt. And a slightly less entertaining one since the other camera gives a perfect view of his panicked expression.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe you guys would prefer he put an avatar of some well hung dude in spandex with a semihardon... ill still prefer some silicon titties. I liked milos old avatar the best.


----------



## spanishflow24 (Oct 24, 2011)

My buddies and I have 4 GoPros and we use them on our lacrosse helmets and on our cars and Bikes and we have never had a huge problem with them. The dude clearly made a user error and is very very lucky he had a second chute.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Hmmm... now I have concerns about using my helmet cam with my sex swing.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BossYahoo said:


> Lucky guy! Oh well I don't think the ropes on my snowboard will get caught in my go pro camera. =P


You never know. I always find that my go pro gets caught on my hula hoop while im playing the piano.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Argo said:


> Maybe you guys would prefer he put an avatar of some well hung dude in spandex with a semihardon... ill still prefer some silicon titties. I liked milos old avatar the best.


while in russia...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

AIRider said:


> while in russia...


Now you know why all the Russian girls are escaping :laugh:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

are these better. 










back on track …


----------

